# NEED HELP ON FIRST MICHIGAN TRIP



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd be prepared with light rods, small splits shots, some #6 hooks and some worms. Once you turn north off of highway 2 in the UP start stopping at any stream with some flow. Be prepared also for bugs as the mosquito and black flies can be ferocious this time of year. 

Also, as others have stated the few times I have fished the pigeon river state forest I have caught beautiful trout AND seen elk which are amazing. If you have any questions on more specific spots feel free to PM me.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

You're in for an awesome trip for sure. After picture rocks I would head west and explore that part of the UP. Between the waterfalls, fishing and just good ole outdoors you will have a blast. 

I've always been partial to the western end and know it very well. If you have any questions shoot me a PM and I'm more than willing to help ya.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

troutguy26 said:


> You're in for an awesome trip for sure. After picture rocks I would head west and explore that part of the UP. Between the waterfalls, fishing and just good ole outdoors you will have a blast.
> 
> I've always been partial to the western end and know it very well. If you have any questions shoot me a PM and I'm more than willing to help ya.


Tahquemenon Falls is not only a site to see while you are in the UP but the river has some awesome fishing opportunities. The river has a good mix of fish from trout and salmon to pike walleye and muskie. It is sheltered and easy to fish with a kayak. You can put in at the mouth and go upstream or I believe that you can put in at the park and fish the pools below the lower falls. This is probably the best combination pike and muskie spot in the whole UP, it is a very beautiful spot and abundant with wildlife. If push comes to shove fishing off from pretty much any stream mouth in lake superior with little cleos casting from kayaks or trolling should produce some coho salmon.


----------



## grp (Jun 7, 2011)

lucky guy having 14 yr old fishing partner
Have bug spray and have her prepared to be drenched in it.
For kids fishing , action is key. and w UP trout that's USUALLY means 
1 small headwaters brushy fishing 2 a secret beaver pond 
3 recently stocked water
On the bigger stream water that isn't prime temp-wise , trout migrate
so its hit and miss unless u have local help or a guide
Or u could call ahead to local forestry , hatchery, or DNR office and hopefully find a sympathetic soul. 
If u flyfish well , and brook trout are there , they are easy 
If browns are there AVOID fly hatches with them - too fussy are they
But with NO hatch and near dusk , plop an attractor dryfly like a royal wolf
upstream along the bank on ur side . U will catch nice browns
If situation allows to flyfish at night switch to heavier leader and bass or bluegill poppers. Big browns will explode on them
Small mouth in rivers are easier you will find them at the heads of pools or undercut lairs and in bigger easier to fish streams
If water is high trout & bass still feed and u find them along the banks avoiding the flooding / heavy water
if u can tether a pocket cam or smartphone to your self or kayak some of coolest vids I've seen are framed with the bow of the kayak at the bottom


----------

